# this is such a morbid question...



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

how do you dispose of a venomous snake or scorpian or spider etc when it has died?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

you pay a lot of money to a willing vet to have the body incinerated:crazy:


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

ah i thought so

how much is alot of money?


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Depends on the vet......... As an average around £60 .
I have a tame vet and we help each other out so I can not say for sure.
Also I have been lucky that I have not have to use this service very often, rater the opposite in fact... case in point.... I was contacted by the Local PDSA who were about to put a Black Iguana to sleep as it had chronic MBD, they asked me to give it one last shot if I though it was feasible. That was 2 years ago and now the dam thing will take your hand off ! it is and will probably never be 100% but a success non the less I think.


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ahh but he is one success story that surely deserves a sparkly thread for everyone to see how well he has done  

(and pics of *my* bush babies would be fantastic too heheh :flrt::mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> (and pics of *my* bush babies would be fantastic too heheh :flrt::mf_dribble::Na_Na_Na_Na:


*Only* cos it's you :whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh my I soooo need to come and meet these in the flesh (or fur rather) - wonder if anyone owuld notice a rapid increase in my errrrr...cough.....stomach size if I smugle them out hehe

thanks hun - more more more!!!! Or I may file for virtual divorce


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Lent one of the kids my camera to go on holiday............. never to be seen again :censor:
hoping Santa will be kind and I shall do some more......just for you: victory:


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Can i just ask why you have to dispose of it differently to a non-venemous snake??


----------



## maybrick (May 20, 2005)

bradhollands999 said:


> Can i just ask why you have to dispose of it differently to a non-venemous snake??


 
I'm curious about that too.

I would have thought that you would be licensed to keep DWA, not licensed to keep specific specimens.

And i can't imagine that the councils (or whatever body covers the DWA) keep a note of every single snake.

Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

some councils keep a note of every single DWA snake thats owned.


----------



## +Hit ten brickS+ (Nov 29, 2007)

Cant u just put it in the bin? or bury it or something? you could put it in a blender?

x p x


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just treat them like you would a dead cat....just a body.....what's the big deal???... not like the queen needs to get involved or something!:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Georgieboy (Jan 3, 2008)

yea pay the vet ...thats wat i did with my cobra ...cost me 60 quid

And i know were ya can get orchid mantises from

ever heard of crews hill ??
:whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Georgieboy said:


> yea pay the vet ...thats wat i did with my cobra ...cost me 60 quid
> 
> And i know were ya can get orchid mantises from
> 
> ...


 
a $120!!! just to bury a snake?!...you guys ARE rich!!!:no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

All mine go to different researcher at US Universities for the teaching collection. Some that I'm very fond of get buried on my property and returned to mother earth.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

You dispose of venemous differently because if you don't and the bin man catches his finger on a fang you are going to be in some serious sh*t!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

in britain, just how far can i walk without tripping over a law?...20 feet maybe?


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

HABU said:


> in britain, just how far can i walk without tripping over a law?...20 feet maybe?


20? That's optimism!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> 20? That's optimism!!


 


haha!!!! i know that i would be in trouble.....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> 20? That's optimism!!


 

oh! i forgot to ask...how was your visit bud?!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

blue grass all the way.

That link you sent me came in VERY handy - LOL


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> blue grass all the way.
> 
> That link you sent me came in VERY handy - LOL


 









come herping with me one day.....


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> You dispose of venemous differently because if you don't and the bin man catches his finger on a fang you are going to be in some serious sh*t!!


I know of some keepers who have lost fingers and thumbs to shed fang. god knows what would happen if a dead venomous snake was placed in a bin back to be kicked and thrown about


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

venom...the enzymes degrade quickly.....


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

HABU said:


> venom...the enzymes degrade quickly.....


Not that quickly!


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Surely it's just as dangerous with needles in a bin though.....


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> Surely it's just as dangerous with needles in a bin though.....


Does that make either right?
I was always told 2 wrongs don't make a right.

Anywho, as someone who bins 35 needles a week (minimum) i can tell you that EXACTLY for that reason you can get "sharps boxes" from the docs or chemist to put them in. These are then incinerated and cause nobody any harm.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

reticulatus said:


> Does that make either right?
> I was always told 2 wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Anywho, as someone who bins 35 needles a week (minimum) i can tell you that EXACTLY for that reason you can get "sharps boxes" from the docs or chemist to put them in. These are then incinerated and cause nobody any harm.


 
i was told to not sweat the small stuff....:lol2::lol2::no1:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

AZUK said:


> I know of some keepers who have lost fingers and thumbs to shed fang. god knows what would happen if a dead venomous snake was placed in a bin back to be kicked and thrown about


 
Really, This was a huge debate on another fourm that Wolgang Wuster and I were involved in. We looked at a shed puff adder fang and calculated the typical volumn it would hold, it was very small. We concluded that the amount left in a shed viperid fang was insufficient for much to happen. This may not be the case with a Taipan or other hot elapid but we didn't have a fang laying around to measure.

Cheers!

Al


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

AZUK said:


> I know of some keepers who have lost fingers and thumbs to shed fang. god knows what would happen if a dead venomous snake was placed in a bin back to be kicked and thrown about


thats pretty serious from a shed fang, what snakes were it from? must of been highly venomous.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I believe one instance concerned a large Diamond back and another a forest cobra. Both these casualties were friends of mine though I would rater not name names for obvious reasons.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Georgieboy said:


> yea pay the vet ...thats wat i did with my cobra ...cost me 60 quid
> 
> And i know were ya can get orchid mantises from
> 
> ...


 
What kind of Cobra did you own?Seems an odd choice of snake for someone who recently stated he was more a lizard keeper and asking advice on boa husbandry

:whistling2:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

None of my snakes have died yet - so havn't given it much thought : victory:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

kinda glad i only keep corns and avoid this whole mess!

Vets is probably the best bet though.

Also, put it in the bin? Why would anyone do that? it'd be like shoving a dead relative in the bin! ='(


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

they can still invenomate when they have died as they still have the fangs, i think: victory:


----------



## babymarley (Nov 24, 2009)

Just put it in a blender and bin it, My scorpian died this morning :censor:  
Duno why.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just chuck mine in the bin!

No big deal its just a shame the critter died!


----------



## londoner85 (Jan 4, 2010)

babymarley said:


> Just put it in a blender and bin it, My scorpian died this morning :censor:
> Duno why.


You are supposed to put it in the blender AFTER it has died!


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

could you not simply bury it in the garden, have a little funeral? Seriously I had no idea you get them professionally removed, with a scorp I'd just chuck it in the garden tbh.


----------



## Ferretboy (May 24, 2010)

Dan said:


> Does that make either right?
> I was always told 2 wrongs don't make a right.
> 
> Anywho, as someone who bins 35 needles a week (minimum) i can tell you that EXACTLY for that reason you can get "sharps boxes" from the docs or chemist to put them in. These are then incinerated and cause nobody any harm.


stick the snakes in sharps boxes then!


----------

